# using old lionel kw transformer with fastrak



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

i have this old lionel kw transformer that i was thinking about using instead of the current one im using.
http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_kw_transformer.htm
could i use this with the fastrak i have? also im not sure which outlet to use if it is possible. could somebody point me in the right direction?


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

I know there are guys on here who can point you in the right direction. A lot of them use the KW, so they'll know how to connect it.

Wish I could help. Seems like a simple thing.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Connect terminal U to the outside rail. Connect either terminal A or terminal B to the center rail.

Is the power cord on the KW in good shape. If not, it should be replaced.

There are carbon rollers inside the KW that wear over a period of years. If they are worn out, they should be replaced also. You can get the rollers on eBay or from Jeff at the Train Tender. They are cheap.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You connect the KW just like any other transformer. The wires from the Fastrack terminal section connect to the A (or B) and U terminals, just like you'd do with tubular or any other kind of track. FWIW, I have a KW here connected to some Fastrack, works fine.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

the kw has two u terminals does it matter which one i use?. so i hook one wire to the a or b terminal. and the other wire to the u terminal? correct me if im wrong


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It matters more, with the engine you are using. The old KW does not have modern diodes . I have not endorsed using old whistle controllers to run modern sound tenders. This is where you may have a problem.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

If you are using a post war tender, it doesn't matter which way you hook up the wires. With the later tenders, if you hook up the wires backwards, the bell will ring, but the whistle will not work. Why don't you tell us what you are running and we can give you more accurate answers.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

currently i will be running a post war 2350 new haven. and a modern 0-6-0 dock side switcher.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

The U terminals are connected together. The 2350 should work fine. Does the switcher have a whistle or bell?


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

electronic steam whistle


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Then hook U to the outside rail, and A or B to the center rail, and it should work OK.

I don't have any reason to believe that a modern whistle will be damaged by a post war transformer. I have a El Capitan set, but I don't recall ever running it with a post war transformer.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

ok ill give it a shot thanks ill write back if im having problems


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

Update. So I plugged it in and it started to hum. So I connected one of the wires to the a terminal and the other to the twenty volt u connector and the train ran. But wen I used the whistle. I think there was too much of a voltage drop. The train stopped sounded the whiatle and almost wanted to reverse itself. Is it possible I have the wires back wards?


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

No, the wires are not on backwards. I assume you are using a post war tender with a motor inside. It sounds like you have a problem inside the KW. Move the wire from the A terminal to the B terminal and see if it works OK. The whistle control has two positions. In the first position, a copper oxide rectifier (diode) is connected in series with the normal AC output and another winding is connected in series with the diode to raise the output voltage. However, in this position, due to the diode, the voltage actually drops. The diode puts a DC bias on the normal AC output of the transformer to operate the whistle relay. In the second position, the controller puts a low resistance across the diode to reduce the DC bias and increase the output of the transformer. 

It sounds like there may be something wrong with the whistle controller. If you are handy with a soldering iron you may be able to disassemble the transformer and solder all the connections that are riveted together. I had to do this with one of the 4 KWs that I have. 

Also, the whistle controller needs to be lubed with 5W-20 motor oil. The mechanism has a lot of friction otherwise, and may not operate correctly.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ill take it apart tonight. And the whistle mechanism is hard to move


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sounds like some lube is in order.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ill have to take it apart tonight and do some investigating. Speaking of fastrak I have the track piece that uncouples or unload. Wil the postwar operating cars work on these


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It should, it's just an electromagnet.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The operating track has the same capability as the tubular track version. There are two for Fastrack that I've seen, one is the one with just the magnet, the other one also has the rails for the shoe contacts. The uncoupling track comes with a second piece of track to make a 10" section.

*Lionel Fastrack Operating Car Track*










*Lionel Fastrack Uncoupling Track*


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have the one on top


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That does all the tricks, the control should have two buttons. The one on the bottom is supplied with a single button control for uncoupling.

It works just like the tubular RCS track, the buttons have the same functions.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

With all this talk about KW transformers and such, here's a deal you guys are *SURE* to jump on:

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/atq/2728411382.html

 DREAMER.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Right, I'm right on it.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

They really used motor oil to lubricate these things


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I doubt Lionel used it, but *servoguy* recommends it, and he's been pretty reliable with his recommendations.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

Well I guess ill be running to autozone


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

NJ, after 60+ years of experience with trains, and 48 years as an engineer, I have learned a few things about lubricants. I have one engine I have had for 58 years. It was in storage since 1965. I had oiled it back then with Valvoline 20W-40. When I took it out of the box, it ran OK without being lubed. The oil had not dried out over time. I chose 5W-20 motor oil to lube all my trains partly because of this experience, and partly because I know that motor oil has a very low vapor pressure because it doesn't evaporate in the crankcase of a car engine. My experience with grease, 3 in 1 oil, Lionel Lube, etc., is not good, so I don't use them. I have run this past two guys I know who know more about lubricants than I do, and they both agree with my logic. 

In this connection, you do not need to clean old grease off of motors unless you want to. Adding motor oil to dried grease will soften it up and it will not dry out again unless the oil dries out again. I have too many engines to take them all apart and spend 4 hours cleaning them.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I am sure someone will just jump on that KW for $125. NOT.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

Also on my whistle I'm missing the orange bar. Does anyone make parts for these transformers


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Parts people and ebay have handles a pair go for around 5 on ebay. A red and black.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The guys like The Train Tender have those handles as well, and their shipping is very reasonable. I normally accumulate a few items that I need and then place an order.


----------

